# Need to hear and see more from SA!



## bbjavelina

I think the lack of post here is due to a vast conspiracy! If more people understood how great the hunting is there the prices would go up and the locals would suffer greatly. 

I check this forum a couple of times each day even though I know there will not be any new post.

Seriously, I'm surprised that more of the outfitters don't post up to generate more interest. Are you listening, Hanes? Where are you, Flippy? Guess they're all too busy!

Guinness, have you been? If so, where?


----------



## GuinnessGood

I have not been, but like most its always been a dream. I like when other AT'ers post their stories and pics from recent trips, gets my blood going. I've hunted (and fished) over most of N. America and love doing it, but a trip to south africa IS my bucket list. Got any pics or good stories BBJ?


----------



## shadetree

bbjavelina, we would love to hear about your hunt.


----------



## bbjavelina

Guinness and Shadetree,

Me and the BIL made a trip in '09 and '11. Unlike anything you can imagine! Naturally, I've got hundreds of pics and a ton of advice from someone who's not qualified to speak on the subject. I made a short writeup after each trip, but it's too long to post here. Gladly share with anyone who post or PM's me an email adress. After the first trip I was an expert --- after the second trip I felt like a Hemingway or a Rourk! Now I feel like a washed up has-been --- it really sucks knowing you'll probably never go back.

The most fun the wife and I have now is trying to figure out where we will hang the heads that should be ready in less than 12 months. Did you know a Kudu shoulder mount is about 5' tall and sticks out from the wall about 3"? Add a Waterbuck and a Gemsbok and a few smaller heads and life gets a little complcated. The amazing thing is that it can all be done for about the price of a quality Moose, Elk, or bear hunt and you get 1/2 dozen heads instead of one!

Don't wait until your too old and you can only think about the things you wish you had done!!! Get your butt in gear and do it.


----------



## GuinnessGood

PICS PICS PICS! Stories are good too.


----------



## shadetree

I will post a couple of pics from my hunt in September.


----------



## bbjavelina

Shadetree,

I'm curious about your Gemsbok. My borhter-in-law and I both had trouble with them this year. On mine, I got a shot into it somewhat back in the rib cage and he went over 800 yards before I could get the second shot into him. Both arrows broke and no exit wound. BIL only got a single shot, but again no exit wound. His travelled well over a mile and was finished with a rifle as he was still on his feet. We were both shooting +/- 60 lbs. and using 415/425 grain arrows with fixed blade broadheads. I'm assuming they've got some pretty tough ribs, but I don't know.

How did you fare?


----------



## GuinnessGood

Great trophies!


----------



## davidhein

You right it is too quiet. So here goes...

Warthog video





Will post some hunting pics and some photographs later :wink:


----------



## shadetree

bbjavelina said:


> Shadetree,
> 
> I'm curious about your Gemsbok. My borhter-in-law and I both had trouble with them this year. On mine, I got a shot into it somewhat back in the rib cage and he went over 800 yards before I could get the second shot into him. Both arrows broke and no exit wound. BIL only got a single shot, but again no exit wound. His travelled well over a mile and was finished with a rifle as he was still on his feet. We were both shooting +/- 60 lbs. and using 415/425 grain arrows with fixed blade broadheads. I'm assuming they've got some pretty tough ribs, but I don't know.
> 
> How did you fare?


Well, to be totally honest, I shot mine about 4 inches too far back. I wish I could show you the video but i am a bit challenged when it comes to technology. I was shooting 62#'s and a 464 grain arrow and a Ramcat 100 gr. I was fortunate to get a pass-thru and the Gemsbok ran about 30 yards acting like he didn't know what happened and stood there a little while, walked about 40 yards and went down just out of sight behind some brush. I will post a picture of my Eland.


----------



## shadetree

GuinnessGood said:


> Great trophies!


Thanks, GuinnessGood,
I had the time of my life.


----------



## shadetree

I asked my PH if anyone ever can get a pass-thru on a big Eland and he told me no, not at my draw weight. I also have this one on video. He was slightly quartering away and I managed to get it in the crease behind the right shoulder and the arrow exited center of the left shoulder. I was watching the video a week or so ago and timed it from the shot until he went down. It was 30 seconds. Same arrow weight, broadhead, and draw weight as the Gemsbok. My PH was amazed that it went all the way thru. So was I.


----------



## shadetree

I was lucky enough to get pass-thru's on everything I shot and didn't have to track any of them except the zebra, but we rushed out of the blind and pushed him a little. This was the first time I have ever been out of the US, first ever guided hunt, first animal in Africa. Man, what a rush. I don't claim to be a good shot by no means. I think there is something about knowing that if you cripple and don't find it, it all costs the same. It made me really focus on the shot more than I realized at the time.
This hunt was number 1 on my bucket list. Now it is number 2. I want to go back in 2013 if I can figure out how to pay for it.

BBJavelina, your information you PM'ed me before I went on the hunt was very helpful. Thank you.


----------



## davidhein

Those are some beautiful animals shadetree! Love the eland, and a beautiful wildebeest as well, looks like a nice old bull.
Congrats:thumbs_up


----------



## davidhein

Some photos as promised:

Nice blesbuck taken out of a tree stand








Bushbuck ram








Impala rams















Warthog boar








Some photos


----------



## GuinnessGood

Man, those kudu's have a special place in my heart. Thats the one animal (if i could only have one) I'd have above the fireplace. Also, DAMN! that eland looks big, congrats on the wall-hangers! You'all are some lucky guys.

There should be a sticky thread at the top of this forum for research/help/suggestions/etc for SA trips.


----------



## bbjavelina

Shadetree,

To get a passthru on an Eland has to be special, especially at the draw weights you and I shoot. Those things must be 3' rib to rib! It's the only animal my PH said I could shoot in a herd. He wasn't worried at all about a passthru. Good work.


----------



## shadetree

I found a place to put a tree stand while I was there. This is such a neat picture I thought I would post it.
This thing had to be 25 feet in diameter.


----------



## davidhein

Thats an awesome pic shadetree!
Many of us dream of being able to see those trees out in the bush. Lucky you:thumbs_up totally awesome sight


----------



## GuinnessGood

shadetree said:


> I found a place to put a tree stand while I was there. This is such a neat picture I thought I would post it.
> This thing had to be 25 feet in diameter.


That looks like something from the Lord of the Rings movies...awesome pic.


----------



## GuinnessGood

Any more stories, pics, reviews, "suggestions"? anyone?


----------



## davidhein

What do you guys think of the colour variations? 
They are all natural colour variations that are now just being conserved by game ranchers by isolating these animals, it is a recessive gene. They are busy doing study on it whether it is simple recessive or multi gene.

If money was no problem would you be interested in shooting golden wildebeest, black impala, white, black and copper springbuck etc etc etc...
Any thoughts guys?


----------



## shadetree

That wildebeest is really a neat color! A black impala would be very nice to have.

Is it true that Botswana is going to stop all hunting?

I got an email saying that was going to happen, but I don't believe everything I read. Anyone else heard that?


----------



## davidhein

The email did surface. But as far as I know it was put to rest quite quickly.

Its easy to see how hunting plays an important role in the development of communities as well as the conservation of game. Just look at Kenya vs Tanzania, they are neighbours, one's game numbers are healthy, the other not. One hunts, the other doesnt.
And Botswana I believe realised this quite quickly.

Heres to happy hunting in Africa:darkbeer:


----------



## HoughsArchery

shadetree-I noticed form your pictures you were hunting with African Arrow Safaris. I have hunted with Harry he is a great PH.


----------



## shadetree

HoughsArchery said:


> shadetree-I noticed form your pictures you were hunting with African Arrow Safaris. I have hunted with Harry he is a great PH.


Yes sir, and he and his family are just good folks. Never been treated any better in my life. 
I want to go back and hunt a nyala and a bushbuck-just got to save up and go.


----------



## HoughsArchery

shadetree said:


> Yes sir, and he and his family are just good folks. Never been treated any better in my life.
> I want to go back and hunt a nyala and a bushbuck-just got to save up and go.


Ya they are good people. Africa is just an amazing place.


----------



## CaveTroll

Some nice one's there chaps. living here may be a different story than when people visit (same everywhere I suppose) but I have to say that the bushveld is glorious. no matter how many times a year I go, I never get tired of it. Doing my first bow hunt in August (newbie to the bow world) so will post that little lot in here. Any questions on SA in general though I'll be happy to answer


----------



## Hoytfreak32

Yes this is a bautiful Place and there some mayne defrent animal in one area u can belive it love South Africa


----------



## G Skinner

Ok ......I know it is not SA but I was in Namibia in Sept 2011 ........I got with my bow an African Wildcat , 2 X Gemsbok , Blackwidebeest , Warthog and Kudu ! FUN WOW ! As has been mentioned in previous post the only animal giving me difficulty was my 1st Gemsbok . I had a pass through high on the shoulder and nicked the top of both lungs the animal went 3 days and 10 miles before she was finished with a rifle . My PH was surprised when she and another cow walked into an other water hole we were set up on . After watching her at 60 yards through the binos he threw up the rifle and shot , when I asked why he said "THAT'S YOUR GEMSBOK , I'LL SHOW YOU WHERE YOUR ARROW WENT THREW ! " I have yet to get it right as to how to post pictures (If I could get someones E-mail I would love to see them get posted here ! ) 
Glen


----------



## bbjavelina

G Skinner said:


> Ok ......I know it is not SA but I was in Namibia in Sept 2011 ........I got with my bow an African Wildcat , 2 X Gemsbok , Blackwidebeest , Warthog and Kudu ! FUN WOW ! As has been mentioned in previous post the only animal giving me difficulty was my 1st Gemsbok . I had a pass through high on the shoulder and nicked the top of both lungs the animal went 3 days and 10 miles before she was finished with a rifle . My PH was surprised when she and another cow walked into an other water hole we were set up on . After watching her at 60 yards through the binos he threw up the rifle and shot , when I asked why he said "THAT'S YOUR GEMSBOK , I'LL SHOW YOU WHERE YOUR ARROW WENT THREW ! " I have yet to get it right as to how to post pictures (If I could get someones E-mail I would love to see them get posted here ! )
> Glen



I'd love to help you get the pictures posted, but I don't even know how to post my own. Read how to do it one time --- just seems too much for one as challenged as I.

Hopefully somone will help you get them up so we can all enjoy them.


----------



## StickFlicker AZ

Do forum rules allow us to provide a link to another hunting forum website? I have posted long stories with photos and video of my two South African trips on another forum, a local state forum, and it would be a lot easier to just link it for those that would like to read them than to post it all here again. I'm also planning to go on my third trip later this summer (U.S. summer/RSA winter).


----------



## bbjavelina

StickFlicker AZ said:


> Do forum rules allow us to provide a link to another hunting forum website? I have posted long stories with photos and video of my two South African trips on another forum, a local state forum, and it would be a lot easier to just link it for those that would like to read them than to post it all here again. I'm also planning to go on my third trip later this summer (U.S. summer/RSA winter).


I'm no expert, but I've seen it done before. I'd love to see the photos. 

Where, and with who did you go before? Where, and with who this year? What did you get before and what are you after this time?


----------



## StickFlicker AZ

I have hunted on three "concessions" in two different provinces (Limpopo and Mpumalanga). I haven't hunted with any of the large well known companies, but with small outfits that don't really do it for a "living". These are guys that own/run large companies in Jburg during the week, but have been buying up properties for their own investment and enjoyment, I suppose. Sometimes it's on land that a friend owns, but there really isn't a hunting concession. They are PHs, but they do not hunt their properties for a living. Therefore, they normally only have a few small groups each year to keep the surplus animals down without having to have a capture. While they do each have a safari company, for business purposes, I'd rather not say the names as we've got kind of a sweet deal going! If they start getting too much demand for the few slots they open, I'm afraid the cost will increase or we won't be able to go when we'd like.... We don't tend to have to pay nearly what the big concessions would charge, and it has been getting less expensive for us as we have become "regular customers". This will be my third trip over in the past 5 years (2008 and 2010). They do run cattle on the farms, which provides income, but they do have a fairly good sized properties with plenty of game, and some very nice ones. I need to run. I'll write more later.


----------



## bbjavelina

StickFlicker AZ said:


> I have hunted on three "concessions" in two different provinces (Limpopo and Mpumalanga). I haven't hunted with any of the large well known companies, but with small outfits that don't really do it for a "living". These are guys that own/run large companies in Jburg during the week, but have been buying up properties for their own investment and enjoyment, I suppose. Sometimes it's on land that a friend owns, but there really isn't a hunting concession. They are PHs, but they do not hunt their properties for a living. Therefore, they normally only have a few small groups each year to keep the surplus animals down without having to have a capture. While they do each have a safari company, for business purposes, I'd rather not say the names as we've got kind of a sweet deal going! If they start getting too much demand for the few slots they open, I'm afraid the cost will increase or we won't be able to go when we'd like.... We don't tend to have to pay nearly what the big concessions would charge, and it has been getting less expensive for us as we have become "regular customers". This will be my third trip over in the past 5 years (2008 and 2010). They do run cattle on the farms, which provides income, but they do have a fairly good sized properties with plenty of game, and some very nice ones. I need to run. I'll write more later.


Sounds like too sweet of a deal to mess up. We've made two trips ('09 & '11) one with a smaller outfitter and one with a larger --- both in the Limpopo. I'm recently retired, so my options are limited, but I can see one more trip in my future.

Thankss for the reply.


----------



## StickFlicker AZ

http://www.thearizonahunter.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2425

Hopefully it's alright with AT to post this link. It's to the thread I made on a small (not for profit) Arizona forum, so it doesn't really compete with them at all. This is my 2008 hunt. I originally posted it in spring of 2009, when I thought I was returning that summer, but I was unable to find a hunting partner that year (and airfare was sooo cheap!).... I did finally return in 2010. I'll post a link to that thread after you guys have time to read this one, and if I don't get in trouble from the AT gods! If you have any questions or comments, feel free to just post on this thread rather than have to become members of the other forum. Let me know what you think!


----------



## bbjavelina

I'm really glad you posted that link 'cause I surely enjoyed the reading. A good story well told. Very well told!

Several times during the reading I got little chill bumps, it remminded me so very much of my experiences on our first ('09) trip. On that trip (7 days) we hunted with what, by their standards, was a rather small family run operation. Nicest people I've ever met and took care of our every need. An overly wet spring and a couple of frontal passages took its toll and I wound up getting only a very old and worn out Warthog and a very nice Impala. I figured that would be my one and only trip and I nearly cried when it was time to go. Not because I hadn't shot a mound of animals, but because I had enjoyed it so much.

As you alluded to, due to the economy, we were able to book an '11 trip with '09 pricing. This time we booked with a significantly larger outfitter that controlled, or had access to, a lot more land, and only about 30 straightline miles from the '09 property. Booked 15 days this time. I could never have imagined seeing so much game. Shootable game at that. I had on my list Kudu, Gemsbok, Waterbuck, and perhaps a larger Warthog than '09.

By sundown of the second day I had the first three on the ground and was at somewhat of a loss as to what to do for the next nearly two weeks. What a problem to have, huh?

The time was easily filled looking for the perfect Warthog (in short supply at that time and location), nearly wearing out my camera, and picking up a nice Blesbok along the way. Then, on the next to last day, a decent Warthog made a fatal mistake.

Those two trips were so very much different and both so very much fun. First trip we hunted hard and didn't kill much -- second trip I loafed around a lot and got 5 animals I wanted. That second trip was, at times, like hunting a feedlot, but usually not the species you wanted. I had early on scratched a bunch of critters off my list simpy because they just didn't really appeal to me.

Like you, the first time I heard an Impala roar I couldn't believe it. I truly though my PH was pulling my leg.

Thanks again for a very good story well told.


----------



## StickFlicker AZ

Thanks for the kind words on my first story. I too am still in search of the "perfect warthog"! I've had my chances at a few very nice ones, and one giant, but keep managing to screw it up.... Towards the end of my 2010 hunt story (link below) I have posted a couple of links to short videos I have made. I believe one of them has a shot at the giant warthog, which I'm not proud to say I hit in the teeth. Kind of like paying too much attention to antlers or horns when you shoot, I guess. The shot was fairly long, considering warthogs act like they've been busy chugging Red Bull while smoking crack, and it was getting dark, but still it was a poor shot. They are awfully quick when they hear the bow shoot. 

This was my second trip following my 2008 trip I outlined previously. The videos inserted in this story are short "movie trailer" type films I made for fun. I aslo make full hour long or longer videos of all of my hunts, but there is no way to post a movie that large to any hosting website. Anyway, here's the link to my 2010 hunt (something for you to do over the weekend!):

http://www.thearizonahunter.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=74&t=6319


----------



## bbjavelina

Aother great read. Thanks for taking the time. 

Looking forward to reading about this years trip.


----------



## 8888blk

I'll post up a few pic's of my trip last summer. When I go back I want to stay for 2 weeks because even the 10 days there were not enough! I can't wait to return.

ATTACH=CONFIG]1389033[/ATTACH]
View attachment 1389034
View attachment 1389035
View attachment 1389036


----------



## G Skinner

STICK and 8 Great threads keep em coming !
Glen


----------



## Hans Joachim

Shot my first gemsbok 3 weeks ago with my bow. Shot him through the hart and it still went for about 300 yards. Gemsbok is one of the toughest animals to hunt even with a gun.


----------



## G Skinner

Hans Joachim said:


> Shot my first gemsbok 3 weeks ago with my bow. Shot him through the hart and it still went for about 300 yards. Gemsbok is one of the toughest animals to hunt even with a gun.


 Dam right ! I wanna see a picture !
Glen


----------



## Hans Joachim

*Gemsbok*

My first Gemsbok with a bow.


----------



## Hannes

yes Africa's the best hunting destination. I'm forunate to live here and hunt when I have time or the urge to draw blood. I have a Archery Store In Johannesburg so its the best of both worlds for me.








Have shot almost all the plainsgame. Got my Giraffe. Now planning a Buffalo.


----------



## rackmasterlgw

Great pics and stories guys.My next trip back will be with my bow.


----------



## StickFlicker AZ

Sign me up for a black impala!! Soon I will be headed back for my third bowhunting trip to RSA!


----------



## Hans Joachim

*Namibia Hunt*

Namibia Hunt by G Skinner


----------



## G Skinner

Thanks Hans for posting my pictures up ! Hard to believe that it was a year ago (Sept 2011) that I was in Namibia . I hunted with Onduri Safaris out of Outjo . I took with my bow an African Wildcat , 2 X Gemsbok (Oryx) , Blackwildebeest(Gnu) , Warthog and Kudu . Helmuth my PH was most excited about the cat ,as it was the first that he had ever heard of being taken by bow . Namibia has only been open to hunters for 9 or 10 years . I believe this was Onduri's 6 year in operation. The 2 Gemsbok are cows , but are both considered decent animals , the Blackwidebeest was considered to be an old bull whom I was assured would make Rolland and Martin minimuns if I cared to register it . The warthog was average and the Kudu was the biggest we seen even though we had seen 90 animals just in 1 days sit .We seen plenty of Blesbok , Impala , Hartabeest ,but nothing that would offer decent shooting for my limited ability .I also was allowed to Guinee fowl and Franklin when they were present . I also did a stalk and hit a White rabbit which we did not recover . Thank you once again to Hans for getting these pictures up for me .
Glen


----------

